# The Home For Wayward SAS Girls...



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Since i am adopting tutli, I may as well just start a home, but i warn you I will be a stern housemistress!

There will be no - NO! smuggling boys into the bathrooms, and absolutely no smoking allowed!!

(boys - if you want to be allowed in the bathroom for a smoking party, the price of admission is one feminine product).


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

did I just embarrass myself? yes, I think I did. nothing new there then.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Bahahahahaha! Mum, do you realise you're a grandma? Because I adopted strawberryjulius the other day.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Too old to be adopted, too old to adopt

I will, however, host sleepovers, parties, chauffer, drive, research, plan, or whatever you need to help out!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

baaah girls stink, or i'm just jealous


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Mercurochrome said:


> baaah girls stink, or i'm just jealous


Just give us the Tampax and you can join in the fun.


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

I know where we can get some, but I'll have to pull a few strings.


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

markx said:


> I know where we can get some, but I'll have to pull a few strings.


Ohhh I get it!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

markx said:


> I know where we can get some, but I'll have to pull a few strings.


:lol


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

leonardess said:


> Since i am adopting tutli, I may as well just start a home, but i warn you I will be a stern housemistress!
> 
> There will be no - NO! smuggling boys into the bathrooms, and absolutely no smoking allowed!!
> 
> (boys - if you want to be allowed in the bathroom for a smoking party, the price of admission is one feminine product).


We're going to throw you an SAS welcome home party. I fear someone will lock themselves in the bathroom until it's over, so I wouldn't worry too much about smuggling in there. :boogie


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Just give us the Tampax and you can join in the fun.


What kind of fun are we talking about here? 
Usually Tampax doesn't = fun. But perhaps I'm just not creative. :b


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

pollster said:


> What kind of fun are we talking about here?
> Usually Tampax doesn't = fun. But perhaps I'm just not creative. :b


:lol I was referring to this:



leonardess said:


> (boys - if you want to be allowed in the bathroom for a smoking party, the price of admission is one feminine product).


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

^I know. I'm just being stupid. lol. It comes easy.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Heehee, I'm the stupid one for not working out you were just being stupid. :b So, fun things to do with Tampax... I see a thread lock on the horizon...


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

oh! can i be adopted too?


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:door


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

You need a man of the house imo, I can take up drinking lots of beer and watching tv all day!!!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Ospi said:


> You need a man of the house imo, I can take up drinking lots of beer and watching tv all day!!!


You forgot sitting around in a vest eating crisps.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow, Onslow is a legend even in America!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Onslow! <3

Ahem, *smuggles boyfriend into house*


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

this thread is awesome...*brings lipstick*


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

I want to be adopted!!!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I've always wanted my very own efamily.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I can join the smoking party for a sanitary napkin?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

If I was sneaking into an all girls house I never thought it would be for a smoking party in the bathroom. But what the hell, why not?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I can join the smoking party for a sanitary napkin?


It'd be great...I really need some.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Anything that bills itself as "The Home For Wayward SAS Girls..." is a place that I wanna be at. :yes


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> Anything that bills itself as "The Home For Wayward SAS Girls..." is a place that I wanna be at. :yes


We've banned you already. 

Kidding kidding.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

"The Home For Wayward SAS Girls." I like the sound of that.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Can we also make the boys bring chocolate when they want to come hang out?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I'd like to put in a bid for the landscaping/maintenance contract at this place. 

And at the same time advertise for workers for this contract. Toplessness is the only pre-requisite for this job (a space has been reserved for spatty..). It would also kinda help if you have some experience in this area, but since we'll be ogling at the girls half the time its not that necessary. So if you have an exemplary butt-crack (plumber) or have nice abs (window cleaner) please apply .. oh and a really tall guy to help the ladies reach stuff really high up. Fyi I'm the supervisor with the pot belly so we don't need any more pot bellies thank you.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ ok, you can be the general contractor. 

I must lay down a new rule though. NO! absolutely no gum chewing or starting of cults, such as Brides of Spat.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> Can we also make the boys bring chocolate when they want to come hang out?


judging by the tone of the thread so far, I'm pretty sure we can make them do whatever we want.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> Anything that bills itself as "The Home For Wayward SAS Girls..." is a place that I wanna be at. :yes


Anyone can be adopted, and anyone can be smuggled in. the more the merrier.

Not that I said that. Boys are still *officially* banned.

We ain't seen you, right? *touches nose*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> If I was sneaking into an all girls house I never thought it would be for a smoking party in the bathroom. But what the hell, why not?


hey, we all gotta start somewhere.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Bahahahahaha! Mum, do you realise you're a grandma? Because I adopted strawberryjulius the other day.


I'm too young to be a gramma! I peed in a field for chrissake!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I can join the smoking party for a sanitary napkin?


Better make it two, lest it be said I am a cheap date.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> I've always wanted my very own efamily.


C'mon in!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

christ~in~me said:


> I want to be adopted!!!


welcome, my child.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

inna sense said:


> this thread is awesome...*brings lipstick*


I meant products for us, not for you! (I'm kidding, I joke...)


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

my god, you brought my dream date! Utterly fantastic!



Amocholes said:


> You forgot sitting around in a vest eating crisps.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

somethinginthewind said:


> It'd be tragic if my mum looked like either of you - how would I keep a boyfriend then?!


aw - golly moses.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

epril said:


> Too old to be adopted, too old to adopt
> 
> I will, however, host sleepovers, parties, chauffer, drive, research, plan, or whatever you need to help out!


you got to help me keep these hoodlums in line.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Mercurochrome said:


> baaah girls stink, or i'm just jealous


boys have cooties too.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Prakas said:


> We're going to throw you an SAS welcome home party. I fear someone will lock themselves in the bathroom until it's over, so I wouldn't worry too much about smuggling in there. :boogie


woot! now there's an idea!! I feel a road trip coming on....

ROAD TRIP!!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

tigerlilly said:


> oh! can i be adopted too?


of course! what wayward girls' home would be complete without a lilly that's of the tiger variety?


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Would I seem like an old pervert if I just mentioned the words "pillow fight"? Yeah, I thought so. What's done is done.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Atticus said:


> Would I seem like an old pervert if I just mentioned the words "pillow fight"? Yeah, I thought so. What's done is done.


We're still owed a pillow fight, if I recall correctly (and I'm pretty sure that I do).


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> We're still owed a pillow fight, if I recall correctly (and I'm pretty sure that I do).


My man-boobs are positive that you do recall correctly. (I'm sure this makes no sense to most of the people who will read it, but that's okay )

I'll trade some eye-liner for a pillow fight...


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

FBH said:


> My man-boobs are positive that you do recall correctly. (I'm sure this makes no sense to most of the people who will read it, but that's okay )
> 
> I'll trade some *eye-liner* for a pillow fight...


I think the word "feminine" has a very specific meaning here. Wrong me if I'm correct :con


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ of course. everyone also gets a bear and b'ankie. 

There will be no - absolutely NO! pillow fights allowed (only feather pillows in this house, of course) unless the moob count increases considerably.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Onslow! <3
> 
> Ahem, *smuggles boyfriend into house*


I did NOT see that.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> :door


seems we have a noted absence here.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

markx said:


> I know where we can get some, but I'll have to pull a few strings.


I.... really don't think I can add to this....


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Ospi said:


> You need a man of the house imo, I can take up drinking lots of beer and watching tv all day!!!


don't forget to also tuck your hand into the waistband of your track pants.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

FBH said:


> *My man-boobs are positive *that you do recall correctly. (I'm sure this makes no sense to most of the people who will read it, but that's okay )
> 
> I'll trade some eye-liner for a pillow fight...


:lol I know what you mean :b


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

leonardess said:


> There will be no - absolutely NO! pillow fights allowed (only feather pillows in this house, of course) unless the moob count increases considerably.


This deal seems to keep changing. And not in our favour.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Don't worry, boys, I'm up for a pillow fight!! Just don't tell matron...


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^lol any Kenneth Williams impersonations here? complete with flaired nostrils??
complete with double or triple entendres?? remarks about plumping pillows or some such??

OOOh Matron!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I brought some Pamtax (generic brand to save $$), so whom do I smoke?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

:tiptoe


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

FBH said:


> My man-boobs are positive that you do recall correctly. (I'm sure this makes no sense to most of the people who will read it, but that's okay )
> 
> I'll trade some eye-liner for a pillow fight...


I remember that! :b


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

Here is my product to you ladies ... a keg full of light beer! And a bunch of sippy cups.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

GrimedMechanic86 said:


> Here is my product to you ladies ... a keg full of light beer!


Pfft, bring me some Tequila and I'll let you in.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Could have SWORN I heard some yapping last night......I think someone has SMUGGLED IN A PUPPY!!!!!!

:wife


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> Pfft, bring me some Tequila and I'll let you in.


Wowza! A lady after me heart! I also brought along the 3 wise men Jose, Jim, and Jack! + tabasco on the side ... eh eh eh! :wink


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Tampons soaked with alcohol will do.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Estelle said:


> Tampons soaked with alcohol will do.


:help


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

I think I spotted tutliputli trying to sneak out the back with a boy - possibly even two. I don't know about that girl. She seems destined for trouble.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

pollster said:


> I think I spotted tutliputli trying to sneak out the back with a boy - possibly even two. I don't know about that girl. She seems destined for trouble.


You saw us? She begged me to let her smoke some of my weed and...how could I say no to that face??? 
It's her fault...


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

pollster said:


> I think I spotted tutliputli trying to sneak out the back with a boy - possibly even two. I don't know about that girl. She seems destined for trouble.


My mother sometimes...tsk tsk.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

pollster said:


> I think I spotted tutliputli trying to sneak out the back with a boy - possibly even two. I don't know about that girl. She seems destined for trouble.





Game 7 said:


> You saw us? She begged me to let her smoke some of my weed and...how could I say no to that face???
> It's her fault...





strawberryjulius said:


> My mother sometimes...tsk tsk.


:teeth


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

leonardess said:


> I meant products for us, not for you! (I'm kidding, I joke...)


haha,  ...also, id like you to adopt me, please


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

What am I going to smuggle in today? Hmmm. :b


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Pfft, bring me some Tequila and I'll let you in.


don't forget the Sangria. Mama ain't happy, ain't nobody happy.

Not that I condone drinking in the House, of course.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

aww, okay, there can be a separate boy's dorm.



inna sense said:


> haha,  ...also, id like you to adopt me, please


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

pollster said:


> I think I spotted tutliputli trying to sneak out the back with a boy - possibly even two. I don't know about that girl. She seems destined for trouble.


Way to spot trouble, my mole! they are in detention even as we speak.

You, however, Pollster, are also a tattle-tale. Go stand in the corner and think about what you've done.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Ospi said:


> :help


yes, well, when you figure that one out, let the rest of us know. Bizarre...


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Mercurochrome said:


> I brought some Pamtax (generic brand to save $$), so whom do I smoke?


been to walgreens again I see.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> :tiptoe


sneaking in or out?

*grabs zooguy by the scruff of his beardless neck*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Could have SWORN I heard some yapping last night......I think someone has SMUGGLED IN A PUPPY!!!!!!
> 
> :wife


What!? I shall have to confiscate said pup. not to keep for myself you understand. It's for the good of all. They are unsanitary. I shall have to keep it in my room.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

leonardess said:


> aww, okay, there can be a separate boy's dorm.


Separate?!?!

Awwwww... :bah


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

leonardess said:


> sneaking in or out?
> 
> *grabs zooguy by the scruff of his beardless neck*


Me? I'm just, you know, sneakin'. Nothing special.

So, can I go now? I have a, ahhhhh, dentist appointment that I _can't_ be late for. And I don't know if you're aware, but there's a dentist in the building, so if you see me go into one of the doors here there's no need for concern.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

leonardess said:


> You, however, Pollster, are also a tattle-tale. *Go stand in the corner and think about what you've done*.


Every day, Leo. Every day. So far it hasn't gotten me anywhere.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh, come on out of the corner, and smoke up with the rest of us. do bring the whiskey.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

leonardess said:


> aww, okay, there can be a separate boy's dorm.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

nvm lol, I misread that.

So err shall we begin the tunnelling between the girls and boys dorms? Who's in? You'd think the girls would meet us half way with their own tunnel, but apparently we, being the men, having to put in all the effort :roll. We don't have a wheelbarrow to carry the dirt so I'll grab papasmurf by the legs and make a human wheelbarrow out of him.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

mind_games said:


> Who's in?


im in! *hands out spoons and flashlights*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh yeah! the fact of life, the facts of life, are all about you!

god what a stupid show. I remember watching it many times......


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

leonardess said:


> aww, okay, there can be a separate boy's dorm.


What?! Ew! Ick! Blegh!

The boys are going to trash this place.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> What?! Ew! Ick! Blegh!
> 
> The boys are going to trash this place.


More likely the girls will trash it and blame it on the boys.
We'll get kicked out, and the girls will giggle all night about how stupid we are.
:blank


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

You take the good, you take the bad, 
you take them both and there you have 
The Facts of Life, the Facts of Life.

There's a time you got to go and show 
You're growin' now you know about 
The Facts of Life, the Facts of Life.

When the world never seems 
to be livin up to your dreams 
And suddenly you're finding out 
the Facts of Life are all about you, you.

It takes a lot to get 'em right 
When you're learning the Facts of Life. (learning the Facts of Life) 
Learning the Facts of Life (learning the Facts of Life) 
Learning the Facts of Life. 



leonardess said:


> oh yeah! the fact of life, the facts of life, are all about you!
> 
> god what a stupid show. I remember watching it many times......


This will be sung and memorized at tonights sing-a-long around the hot plate.

Show and Tell will be held tomorrow night.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

A lot of people seem to be breaking their curfews tonight.
Wait til they stumble in at 5am...tsk tsk.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Game 7 said:


> More likely the girls will trash it and blame it on the boys.
> We'll get kicked out, and the girls will giggle all night about how stupid we are.
> :blank


That's actually...TOTALLY something we would do. And should do. Good call.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks. I know because I'm smart and I hide in the closet and hear what you girls talk about.

Edit: Giggity giggity.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Mind if I just lurk around? :lurk
I may raid the fridge.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

SilentLoner said:


> Mind if I just lurk around? :lurk
> I may raid the fridge.


Yanks SL into imaginary conversation circle!


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

mind_games said:


> Yanks SL into imaginary conversation circle!


Can I still raid the fridge?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

SilentLoner said:


> Can I still raid the fridge?


just stay away from my chocolate milk :wife


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Hehe, now that I got those nincompoops distracted with digging a tunnel :kma I can go perv on the ladies.

<trips over Game 7 in the bushes> Doh!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

hands off my stinky cheese sandwich.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

this is way out of control.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Hehe, now that I got those nincompoops distracted with digging a tunnel :kma I can go perv on the ladies.
> 
> <trips over Game 7 in the bushes> Doh!


Impossible. I've already smuggled him in here and dressed him like a girl.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Impossible. I've already smuggled him in here and dressed him like a girl.


If I were a girl, I'd still dress the way I do. Jeans and hoodies. Maybe I'd take it easy on the collared shirts and the hats.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> If I were a girl, I'd still dress the way I do. Jeans and hoodies. Maybe I'd take it easy on the collared shirts and the hats.


But my dress looked so good on you.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

SilentLoner said:


> Can I still raid the fridge?


Oh yeah go for it. It literally was an imaginary circle of people. The only real people in it were you and me  So yeah its not awkward at all if you left. Well, I'd be sitting there talking to invisible people, but thats how I was before you came along anyway.



inna sense said:


> just stay away from my chocolate milk :wife


Oh yeah and stay away from inna's choc milk (because I've been drinking straight from it (read: = backwash xD) while he's been pouring it into a glass every time)


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


> But my dress looked so good on you.


Your dress would barely reach below Game7's waist I'm guessing. For a guy disguised as a girl thats not the kind of attention he'd wanna draw to himself. (Think Lady Gaga..).


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Your dress would barely reach below Game7's waist I'm guessing. For a guy disguised as a girl thats not the kind of attention he'd wanna draw to himself. (Think Lady Gaga..).


Haven't you see how cute he is?  If I were a single woman....


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

:lol
Yeah, girls with boyfriends _love_ me, I don't know what it is...
=(


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> :lol
> Yeah, girls with boyfriends _love_ me, I don't know what it is...
> =(


I wonder what would be happening if I hadn't met him. :con

Guess I'd be shipping myself off to you know where. Which is, Antarctica, so I can freeze to death, of course.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Antarctica sounds nice, could hang out with all the penguins.

Pretty empty house tonight. Guess that means we can be loud.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

mind_games said:


> Oh yeah and stay away from inna's choc milk (because I've been drinking straight from it (read: = backwash xD) while he's been pouring it into a glass every time)


i was wondering why the bottle's almost empty! :mum *forms devious plan to get back at mind_games*


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

epril said:


> this is way out of control.


id like you to be my aunty


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

inna sense said:


> id like you to be my aunty


Me too!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Well supposedly I was helping Leonardess with the pack, but, it's waayyy out of control. Reminds me of girl scout camp.

Imagine my surprise when I went for a midnight solo walk around the lake, with no flashlight, which I am too this day still proud of, and found the camp director and the nurse sharing a sleeping back under the stars, giggling and saying sweet nothing in each other's ear. Both female.

Wow. No tunneling necessary folks!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

whose sleeping back were they on? 

(I just love typos!)


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Ahem, aren't you camp director? :b You've got some assplaining to do.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

as camp director, I don't have to assplain anythin'. You're just stirring up trouble. 

Good work. 

NO one is allowed to let zookeeper out of stall no. 3. We've stolen his pants. They are now waving freely from the flagpole.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm curious as to who the nurse is..


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

leonardess said:


> as camp director, I don't have to assplain anythin'. You're just stirring up trouble.


You don't _have_ to explain, but that doesn't mean we wouldn't like you to anyway. And don't leave out any details!!!



leonardess said:


> NO one is allowed to let zookeeper out of stall no. 3. We've stolen his pants. They are now waving freely from the flagpole.


That's fine, where I'm going I won't be needing pants (at least if all goes according to plan!).


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

first, you'll have to bribe us to let you out. It better be good.

your shirt has now joined your pants.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

leonardess said:


> first, you'll have to bribe us to let you out. It better be good.


I'm sure I'll think of something.



leonardess said:


> your shirt has now joined your pants.


Dammit! How do you _do _that????


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> That's fine, where I'm going I won't be needing pants (at least if all goes according to plan!).


opcorn Can I come?



zookeeper said:


> I'm sure I'll think of something.
> 
> Dammit! How do you _do _that????


Don't you know by now? She is omnipotent, omniscient and omnipresent! And those three words are all I can remember from my A level Philosophy class.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

you forgot o - some.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> Dammit! How do you _do _that????


now the wifebeater is up there too.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> opcorn Can I come?


Shows start at 9:30. Don't be late. Tonight is firefighter night.

Barf bags are available at the entrance.



leonardess said:


> now the wifebeater is up there too.


Jebus!!!! Listen, I'm not necessarily complaining that my clothes are disappearing in an all girls house, but at least leave me with _something_!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

leonardess said:


> whose sleeping back were they on?
> 
> (I just love typos!)


ah ha aha hha ha aha aha


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> Shows start at 9:30. Don't be late. Tonight is firefighter night.
> 
> Barf bags are available at the entrance.
> 
> Jebus!!!! Listen, I'm not necessarily complaining that my clothes are disappearing in an all girls house, but at least leave me with _something_!


From what I heard, you were left with a..little..something. Ha Ha Ha I didn't start the fire!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

epril said:


> From what I heard, you were left with a..little..something. Ha Ha Ha I didn't start the fire!


:lol


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

epril said:


> From what I heard, you were left with a..little..something. Ha Ha Ha I didn't start the fire!


But...

I...

How...

DAMMIT!! :mum










Firefighter night is now cancelled!!!

*storms away*

*sneaks back and starts throwing rocks at the flag pole, trying to dislodge his clothing*


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

^ Way to go, epril. :roll

Although that business over by the flagpole is mildly entertaining.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

pollster said:


> ^ Way to go, epril. :roll
> 
> Although that business over by the flagpole is mildly entertaining.


You're here! :mushy


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

zookeeper said:


> But...


South Park reference. +10 Ospi points.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> But...
> 
> I...
> 
> ...


Aren't you cold?

Too bad it's cancelled. It was getting hotter than a sweatband in a fireman's helmet round here......

oh look - your socks are now up there too.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Groundskeeper m_g reportink. So arr there's a guy lying down by the flagpole, what do you want me to do with him? He sounds half drunk and half Canadian and keeps mumbling, ''Y'all will be sorry when I get my beard back.." and breaking into random sobs.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Since when do Canadian guys say "y'all"? Must be from South Canada


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Amocholes said:


> Since when do Canadian guys say "y'all"? Must be from South Canada


:lol hmm. He was drunk and confused maybe? He was slurring his words. It was actually more of a ''youuuueuueeeerrrrrrrrrrrrllllll'' :b


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

drape a few leaves over him. He'll be fine.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

leonardess said:


> drape a few leaves over him. He'll be fine.


Oh no need, I think he's wearing your nightie from the washing line.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

So _that's_ what happened last night!!

Is anyone else having flashbacks to actual camp? Or is it just me?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

We don't need to rely on flashbacks. We recorded the whole evening, and the show will be held Friday night. Only think we haven't done was title it. Anyone?


----------

